# Plümperolympiade im Oktober ;)



## Steffen23769 (16. August 2004)

Moin Moin,

Da es ja so langsam Zeit wird einen Termin für unser Plümpertreffen zu vereinbaren, hier mal die genauen Daten meines Urlaubs und die am besten geeigneten Wochenenden zur Ausführung der "Plümperolympiade"   

Also, Anreise am 16.10. und Abreise am 06.11.

perfekt für die "Deutsche Meisterschaft im plümpern" wäre also das Wochende 23/24.10. oder 30/31.10.

Der Surfkurs von der Sandra ist innerhalb der Woche, also ist das kein Thema 


So, hier mal eine Liste der Teilnehmer die sich das Event nicht entgehen lassen wollen 
TERMIN IST DER 23.10.2004!!!


UND DER ORT STEHT JETZT AUCH SCHON FEST!!!

GROßENBRODE MOLE wurde "gebucht" 



OhNemo

Andreas Thomsen

MichaelB

Meinereiner

Brösel (noch nicht fest zugesagt)

Reisender 

Agalatze (hat Quali auf Fehmarn...)

Svenskepilk

Sylverpasi

Medo (???)

Truttafriend (hofft auf ein "Kommen" )

Marioschreiber (plümpert mit der Fliegenrute )

Dorschdiggler

elefant


----------



## Reisender (16. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

"Plümperolympiade:z :z :z 

Hallo, Hallo ich bin der erste der sich anmeldet..:z :z :z 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## oh-nemo (16. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> Da es ja so langsam Zeit wird einen Termin für unser Plümpertreffen zu vereinbaren, hier mal die genauen Daten meines Urlaubs und die am besten geeigneten Wochenenden zur Ausführung der "Plümperolympiade"
> 
> ...


Hallo mein Lieblings-Steffen 
das hat ja mal Hand und Fuss , Terminmässich.Willst Du abstimmen lassen oder "bestimmen" ?
Ich bin an jedem der 2 Wochenenden "bereit" für die neueste ÖLÜMPISCHE Disziplin :q
Und nicht vergessen beim Plümpern immer schön den Schlachtruf der Küstenplümperer lauthals rufen.Schlachtruf schick ich Dir per PN :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Hi Jörg,
ich lass euch die Auswahl, denn ich hab Urlaub und kann es frei einteilen... also Abstimmen wurde ich sagen... 

ich versuch nochmal ne Umfrage anzuhängen!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

hmmm... Umfrage anhängen geht gar nicht... also machen wir das eben ohne Umfrage 

Einfach schreiben wann es euch am besten passt, wie gesagt, bin ich durch Urlaub wohl der flexibelste #h


----------



## MichaelB (16. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,
ich will das natürlich auf gaaar keinen Fall verpassen :z 
In Anbetracht, daß sich das Super-Ostsee-Treffen wohl für den 6ten November ankündigt wäre ich für den 23ten Oktober.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (16. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Ich sehe grad das am 30.10 oder 6.11.04 das Super-Ostsee-Treffen,von MIKEFISH organisiert wird.
Wäre ärgerlich wenn sich da was überschneidet.
Siehe-- http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=34583


----------



## oh-nemo (16. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ich will das natürlich auf gaaar keinen Fall verpassen :z
> In Anbetracht, daß sich das Super-Ostsee-Treffen wohl für den 6ten November ankündigt wäre ich für den 23ten Oktober.
> 
> ...



Uuuups, Michael Du warst schon schneller :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Na dann steht der 23.10.2004 ja schon fast fest...


----------



## Reisender (16. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Also wenn ihr ein Herz habt, dann würdet ihr den 30.10 nehmen.:k :k 

Warum !!!! dann könnte ich zwei treffen wahrnehmen.:z :z !!!!!!

Aber ich bin auch mit dem 23.10.04 zufrieden da ich dann noch 1-2 Tage davor in Flügge ein wenig Plümpern üben könnte.
(das habe ich nicht gesagt, das wurde ohne mein wissen geschrieben)#q #q 

Ok, Ok ich werde mich der mehrheit anschließen, dann nehme ich halt 2 Wochen urlaub.

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Könnt ihr bitte so nett sein und einen Unwissenden aufklären?  #c 
Was ist mit der "Plümperolympiade" gemeint?  #c 
Sorry!


----------



## oh-nemo (17. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr bitte so nett sein und einen Unwissenden aufklären?  #c
> Was ist mit der "Plümperolympiade" gemeint?  #c
> Sorry!


Lies Dich mal in Diesen Thread ein.....,dann kannst Du Dir evtl. was drunter vorstellen.... 
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=30646


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (17. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin
mir würde das Wochenende 30.-31.10. am besten passen. Eine Woche später dann das Ostseetreffen von Mike.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Broesel (17. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

:c  :c  :c sollte tatsächlich der 30.10 der Termin sein...dann ich nix mit "wildumherplümpern". Da darf ich nämlich arbeiten...
Und dabei würde ich sooo gerne... #c

Und..fällt mir gerade mit entsetzen ein...der 23.10 ist genau so doof...da habe ich Hochzeitstag...und ich weiß nicht, was meine Regierung dann sagt.... #q  #c ..obwohl...schuan mer mal...es gibt ja kleine Mittelchen um die Regierung gnädig zu stimmen... :g


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, steht es 3 zu 1 für den 23.10!

@Brösel:
das klingt "übel"... 
Am 06.11. ist wohl so wie es aussieht das Treffen von Mike, da fahre ich aber schon wieder nach Hause...


----------



## Reisender (18. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Nachdem ja sooooviele Plümpern können, (angeblich) muß ich sagen es melden sich aber wenig hier an.
haben wohl ihren Plümperstab  doch einwenig überschätzt  

Wurde schon gefragt ob nach dem Plümpern auch geangeld wird, na klar habe ich gesagt, wenn mann noch kraft hat die rute zu halten,auf jedem fall.#6 #6 

also wollen mal warten wann die hechte sich hier melden #h 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin Moin,
ja wo sind denn jetzt hier die Cracks?? Da wollten doch mindestens 100 Leute mitmachen 

Ok, so wie ich die Sache sehe, läuft es auf den 23/24 Oktober hinaus, von mir aus nehmen wir BEIDE Wochenenden, ich bin ja eh da


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (19. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



> Ok, so wie ich die Sache sehe, läuft es auf den 23/24 Oktober hinaus,



Das ist schon mal prima #h 



> ja wo sind denn jetzt hier die Cracks??



Die wichtigsten   haben sich doch schon angemeldet!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Hi Andreas, hast ja recht  Ich mache mal im ersten Beitrag ne Liste rein!


----------



## Reisender (19. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Jo , wo sind die alle ??????

Sind wohl alles LUSCHEN ...........:q :q :q :q 

Gruß
Reisender

P.S ob ich da bei bin :q :q hast wohl jetzt schon schiss das ich komme#:  
bin schon tage vor dir am wasser und im wasser und plümpere.....#h #h


----------



## MichaelB (19. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,

na das nimmt ja Formen an #6 

Aber wie ist denn das nun, fasst sich jeder an seinen eigenen Plümper und schwingt das Ding oder mag jemand seinen Plümper auch von anderen schwieligen Männerhänden führen lassen? :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reisender (19. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

@MichaelB

na ma nicht so schnelle,,an meinem Plümper lasse ich nur auserwählte 
Plümper hände..:q :q 


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Nordlicht (19. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

ich werde jedenfalls mein boot aus dem wasser holen und für die tage in die scheune stellen wenn in der nähe  geplümpert wird gibt es mit sicherheit "killerwellen"  :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Wie war das eigentlich, wollte Mario uns nicht die beste Plümperstelle zeigen??  Wo lassen wir das Event denn ablaufen?

Auf der Insel kenn ich zum Plümpern nur den Grünen Brink...


----------



## Nordlicht (19. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

ich denke Mario wollte euch großenbrode zeigen, d.h.: gleich an der abfahrt großenbrode steht ein hotel und dort geht es zum plümperstrand.

@ Steffen 
grüner brink steht unter naturschutz und ist bekannt als strand für kinder weil es dort so flach ist, also vorsicht bitte.


----------



## Reisender (19. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

@Steffen60431

Na da gibt es doch noch andere stellen, 

z.b Flügge kannste bis ans wasser fahren und das wasser ist bis zu denn knien tief, oder südstrand ist das wasser halt einwenig tiefer oder bei mir an der wohnung "Ferienresidenz" geht das wasser bis zum bauchnabel.#: 

es müßen ja auch einwenig schwerere spiele werden. ansonsten können wir die dinger ja gleich im laden kaufen gehen.## 

Ach so wer kann den überhaupt schwimmen??????wegen notarzt, Rettungswagen und so.:q :q :q :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Leute Leute, ihr habt ja nen Plan.  :q Was macht ihr denn nur mit den vielen Wattis wenn ihr euch gegenseitig die Hände blutig geplümpert habt? Gehts dann anschließend zum angeln oder werden die Würmer auf dem Flohmarkt verkauft? Natürlich für einen guten Zweck versteht sich.


----------



## MichaelB (19. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Leute Leute, ihr habt ja nen Plan. :q Was macht ihr denn nur mit den vielen Wattis wenn ihr euch gegenseitig die Hände blutig geplümpert habt?


 Geenauu, wir haben den Plan :q :q  Im Zweifelsfall aufessen :q :q :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

@MS:
Na ich bin ja lang genug auf der Insel um die Würmer zu "verangeln" 

@Nordlicht:
Ach was?? Gut das der in der Literatur immernoch erwähnt wird... Naja, Papier ist geduldig 

Flügge geht natürlich auch... Ich muss ja eh erstmal nen "Lehrgang" machen, als Süßwassermatrose und erst seit letztem jahr wieder an der Küste angelnde "Landratte" muss ich das Plümpern erstmal lernen... Aber ich hab ja "nen Arsch voll" Lehrer


----------



## MichaelB (19. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich hab ja "nen Arsch voll" Lehrer


 Da spricht der Optimist :q :q 

23ter ist gebongt, dat geit af :z  und die passende Stelle wird ja nicht zuletzt vom Wind bestimmt.
Ich war bislang immer "faul und rückenkrank", aber bei den Preisen für diese holländischen Bonsai-Wattis wird es jetzt wirklich Zeit zum Umdenken - und eben *PLÜMPERN *

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Jup Michael, das wird nen riesen Spaß 

Meine Freundin hat schon angefragt, was die Mädels in der Zeit machen..  Wie war das mit der Tupperparty *lach*


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Ahab schrieb:
			
		

> ja wo sind denn jetzt hier die Cracks??


 ...... is doch noch ein klein wenig hin.....da kann sich doch der "plümpernde Profi "  etwas zurücklehnen und mal so die Konkurrenz einschätzen....oder eben - Mario (Beiname "der sich Hornhaut plümpert")macht das ganz sicher - heimlich schon fleissig trainieren..... :q 
Da ist doch denn keine Zeit um hier zu schreiben..... :q


----------



## Reisender (20. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

@Steffen60431

Was die Frauen machen weiß ich auch schon #v #v #v #v 

Das werden die geilen:::* PLÜMPER -- CHEERLEADERS :q :q :q *


Gruß
Reisender#a


----------



## Reisender (21. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

ANNNN aalleee!!!!!!

geangelt, geschaut, gefischt  und gelaufen, und die Plümperolympiade,wird geil#v #v #v #v 


Gruß Reisender


----------



## Reisender (21. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Plümperolympiade im Oktober  


1.) Preis..... 10KG Kraben.......oder, 1woche  die wohnung !!!




Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

????????????????????


----------



## oh-nemo (22. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> @Steffen60431
> 
> Was die Frauen machen weiß ich auch schon #v #v #v #v
> 
> ...


Plümpernotstand???



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> ANNNN aalleee!!!!!!
> 
> geangelt, geschaut, gefischt  und gelaufen, und die Plümperolympiade,wird geil#v #v #v #v
> 
> ...



Moin, ääähhh,bist Du richtig hier ???


			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Plümperolympiade im Oktober
> 
> 
> 1.) Preis..... 10KG Kraben.......oder, 1woche  die wohnung !!!
> ...


Ääääääähhhhhhhhh?????????
Was willst Du uns sagen ? 
Ich komme nicht so ganz mit!!!


----------



## Nordlicht (22. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

@ Reisender
Alles klar bei dir  ;+  ?  du machst mir angst mit deinen postings  :q 
oder um es in deiner art auszudrücken  #v  #v  #v  #v


----------



## oh-nemo (22. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Reisender
> Alles klar bei dir  ;+  ?  du machst mir angst mit deinen postings  :q
> oder um es in deiner art auszudrücken  #v  #v  #v  #v


@Nordlicht #6
ich hab auch schon richtig Angst vor #v #v #v #v 

(nur für Männer)!!!




Wer solchen Oschie in der Hand halten möchte, soll beim pinkeln mal die Augen schliessen....


----------



## Reisender (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Mensch, ich habe ein paar mal geschrieben, damit der TH öffter mal am anfang steht und nicht in der masse verschwindet.:q :q :q 

mal keine angst, mir geht es gut. #h #h #h 
und notstand ist bei mir auch nicht.:g :g :g 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin Jungens  #h

@Jörg:



> Wer solchen Oschie in der Hand halten möchte, soll beim pinkeln mal die Augen schliessen....



Aber beim pinkeln wird nicht geplümpert, hörst Du!!! Nicht, daß Du noch den Strand "schwängerst"


----------



## MichaelB (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber beim pinkeln wird nicht geplümpert


 Aber auch umgekehrt würde ich das sein lassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Aber auch umgekehrt würde ich das sein lassen
> 
> ...



Dann wird ja auch die Wathose von innen nass... igitt... dann friert man sich im Winter ja die "Klüten" ab...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



> Wer solchen Oschie in der Hand halten möchte



Boh ei wat`n teil ## - und das schon im entspannten Zustand!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

en hat der Jörch bestimmt am "Wüstenplanet" geplümpert


----------



## oh-nemo (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> en hat der Jörch bestimmt am "Wüstenplanet" geplümpert


Ne Jungs,wenn ich ehrlich bin,war letztens bei Aalangeln und hab nem Boardie den Rüssel geklaut


----------



## Medo (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Jungs,wenn ich ehrlich bin,war letztens bei Aalangeln und hab nem Boardie den Rüssel geklaut


 
na dann sag ich einfach mal AUTSCH :c


----------



## oh-nemo (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Medo,wasn das fürn Venus-Höcker??? ;+
Bist Du das nach der Geschlechtsumwandlung :q


----------



## Medo (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Medo,wasn das fürn Venus-Höcker??? ;+
> Bist Du das nach der Geschlechtsumwandlung :q


Ne ne, ich hatte mir das andere Modell vorgestellt, von
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wegen Bierdosenhalter:q


----------



## oh-nemo (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ne, ich hatte mir das andere Modell vorgestellt, von
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Medoline,in Deinem neuen Körper darfst Du mir gerne mal beim Plümpern behilflich sein 
Und den Dosenhalter weihe ich gleich ein #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Meine herren... Mede... Der Arzt der Deine Geschlechtsumwandlung vorgenommen hat, hat ja ganze Arbeit geleistet, RESPEKT!!!

Du bist sicher gut zu plümpern... Direkt von oben an den "Wurmkanal", Plümper angesetzt und schon "pfeifts" durch


----------



## Reisender (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

@Medo

Ist aber ein sehr schöner HaHaHaarschnitt den du bekommen hast:q :q .....

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Meinst den am Kopf oder am "Hügel"? An zweitem wäre er ja eher "glatzbärig"


----------



## Reisender (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Na ja , am hügel !!!!danach kann man ja tiefer (fischen) nein Plümpern !! oder nicht ??:q 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Wenn man die Röhre erstmal leergeblasen hat...


----------



## oh-nemo (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man die Röhre erstmal leergeblasen hat...


 @ :q  Ferkel60431,
wenn Du hier oben bist,hast mal lust auf die Forelle (ANGLERBOARD-REFERENZKUTTER NO 1)in Heikendorf?
Wenn ja müssten wir das in der Woche mal machen,Wochenende ist meist überbucht,und vieleicht kommen ja noch paar Boardies dazu?
Überleg´s Dir mal


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Ich ?? Ferkel ?? Nööööööööööööööööö... 

Klingt interessant, wäre allerdings meine erste Kuttertour überhaupt... Weiß nicht mal, ob ich "seefest" bin 

Muss ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen...


----------



## oh-nemo (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen...


Das klappt auf jeden fall


----------



## Reisender (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Was mußt du dir durch den kopf gehen lassen ????die:v oder denn kutter .....:q 


Gruß
Reisnder


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Sack!!! 
Da bin ich mir auch ziemlich sicher 

Wäre ein netter Grund mir mal ne "Pilke" anzuschaffen...


----------



## Ankommender (24. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Plümperolympiade im Oktober
> 
> 1.) Preis..... 10KG Kraben.......oder, 1woche die wohnung !!!
> 
> ...


cool, welche wohnung meinst du denn??
da hast du mich ja nun mal neugierig gemacht, vielleicht sollte ich mir doch mal überlegen dort hin zu fahren!!

gruss
ankommender


----------



## McGyver (24. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Hallo Ankommender,
erstmal Herzlich Willkommen hier im Board.

Eine Woche Urlaub könnte ich auch gebrauchen.

gruss

McGyver


----------



## Reisender (24. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Mensch, ich habe ein paar mal geschrieben, damit der TH öffter mal am anfang steht und nicht in der masse verschwindet.:q :q :q 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## oh-nemo (25. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, ich habe ein paar mal geschrieben, damit der TH öffter mal am anfang steht und nicht in der masse verschwindet.:q :q :q
> 
> Gruß
> Reisender


   @ reisender
Steffens Threads verschwinden nicht in der Masse,dank Qualität seiner "Inhalte"


----------



## MichaelB (25. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> @ reisender
> Steffens Threads verschwinden nicht in der Masse,dank Qualität seiner "Inhalte"


 Eben! Die kommenden zwei Monate werden wir uns in diesem thread auf das event vorbereiten und ihn immer schön hoch halten  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Eben! Die kommenden zwei Monate werden wir uns in diesem thread auf das event vorbereiten und ihn immer schön hoch halten
> 
> ...




Wen "hoch halten"? den Plümper?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (25. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Eben! Die kommenden zwei Monate werden wir uns in diesem thread auf das event vorbereiten und ihn immer schön hoch halten
> 
> ...



Ich schaff es nicht immer #c , bin ja schon über 40  , darf ich trotzdem kommen  ;+   ?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Geht mir wie Dir Andreas, bin doch kein "Steher"


----------



## MichaelB (25. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schaff es nicht immer #c , bin ja schon über 40  , darf ich trotzdem kommen ;+


 Jaja, das Alter... hier ein Zipperlein, dort ein Reißen, da ein lockerer Zahn, ein/zwei taube Stellen... und dreimal am Tag den Plümper recken geht schon lange nicht mehr... das Leben ist ein Jammertal... :c :c :c 
Wie gut, daß ich noch nicht über 40 bin :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (25. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Beim Plümpern ist es erstmal gaaanz wichtich das richtige Loch zu erwischen.
Man muß sich das so vorstellen.
Der Wurm will das ja im Loch so richtich schön haben,es soll´n büschen Feucht sein und nach "Natur" riechen.
So ein verseuchtes Wurmloch taucht nix und der Wurm wird immer kleiner bis er eingeht.
Steht man mit seinem Plümper vor so einem Wurmloch(man erkennt es an kleinen kräuseligem Zeugs darüber) wird man schon vor Freude ganz nervös,erst recht wenn man es lange nicht mehr gemacht hat.
Jetzt nimmt man den Plümper gaanz vorsichtich in beide Hände und setzt das Ende von Ihm übers gekräuselte.Mit gleichmässigen rythmischen bewegungen gräbt sich der Plümper nun ins Loch rein.
Nach kürzester Zeit(Ihr werdet sehen)liegt ein erschlaffter aber zufriedener Wurm zu euren Füssen und man sucht sich das näxte Loch.


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

@oh-ferkel:


Ich glaube jetzt ist Dir Wodibos "Gunst" als BFF sicher... Wo bleiben nur die Denunzianten???


----------



## oh-nemo (25. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> @oh-ferkel:
> 
> 
> Ich glaube jetzt ist Dir Wodibos "Gunst" als BFF sicher... Wo bleiben nur die Denunzianten???


Steffen,wieso das denn?
So Plümper ich nunmal.Inzwischen als Alter Hase ist es nicht mehr so aufregend wie in der Jugend aber Spass bringst immer noch.
Wollt Ihr mal meinen Plümper sehen?
Irgendwo hatte ich doch noch ein Foto,ich schau mal nach.


----------



## Reisender (25. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

oh-nemo

Sehr, Sehr gut beschrieben hast du iiiirrrrrgend wann mal für iiiirrrrrgend eine
Pppooorrrnn......zeitschrift geschrieben ????

Du könntes ja auch Bio lehrer werden:z 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## oh-nemo (25. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> oh-nemo
> 
> Sehr, Sehr gut beschrieben hast du iiiirrrrrgend wann mal für iiiirrrrrgend eine
> Pppooorrrnn......zeitschrift geschrieben ????
> ...


Moin Reisender,nö,wieso?

Männers wollen wir denn Synchron-Plümpern?
Oder nur Pflicht und Kür?
Aber mal im ernst.Ich wurde schon von Dennis(Sylverpasi) GEFRAGT OB WIR DENN AUCH NOCH danach Angeln wollen?
NA KLAR wollen wir das!!!
Wäre ja sonst um die Würmer viel zu schade.
Achso,hier noch ein Foto von meinem Plümper


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Na klar wird geangelt!!


----------



## Reisender (25. August 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Ja meiner ist fast so lang wie deiner. aber ich brauche keinen helfer am ende.  

Aber ob wir angeln!! hat mann mich auch schon gefragt, wat die so dänken die burschen#d #d 


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Ja meiner ist fast so lang wie deiner. aber ich brauche keinen helfer am ende.
> 
> Aber ob wir angeln!! hat mann mich auch schon gefragt, wat die so dänken die burschen#d #d
> 
> ...




TAAAATTTTTÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTAAAAATTTTAAAAAAA!!!!! Ferkel!!! |uhoh:  #6  :q


----------



## Reisender (13. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Mist, wußte das das irgendwann kommt.#d |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## MichaelB (16. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,

@Ahab: haste noch den Überblick, mit vielen Leutz wir unser Massen-Plümpern abhalten werden?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reisender (16. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

@all 


ich werde noch Svenskepilk aus Lübeck mit bringen, habe ihn eingelade.#6 
hoffe euch macht das nichts aus. ist auch ein Boader und ein netter:m :m 
Plümperer.

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Truttafriend (16. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Das ist super. Hans ist wirklich ganz Netter #h

Ich hoffe ich kann auch kommen, gehe aber ganz fest davon aus  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Hi. War nach der Olypiade noch ein anschließendes Brandungsangeln angesagt???


----------



## Agalatze (16. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

also ich würde auch gerne vorbeikommen wenn ihr nicht dagegen habt ?!
hört sich nach ner superoberaffentittengeilen runde an !!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin Leutz...

Also, damit sich die Plümperei nicht mit Mikefishs Ostseetreffen "beißt" und keiner Buttlöffelkurs oder Norgeurlaub hat, bleibt ja nur der 23.10.2004 (Samstag)...

Habe mal den ersten Beitrag "aktualisiert" mit Teilnehmern!

War stressig die letzten Wochen auf der Arbeit, seit gestern wirds wieder ruhig... Muss unbedingt Nemo anrufen (ich versprechs ganz dolle!!)


----------



## Agalatze (16. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

mist da kann ich leider nicht. da ist die qualli auf fehmarn...
also strände voll mit anglern


----------



## oh-nemo (16. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leutz...
> 
> bleibt ja nur der 23.10.2004 (Samstag)...
> 
> ...



Der Termin steht !!!
Anrufen,ja am besten ab Freitach Nachmittach


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Mach ich Jörch #h

Quali auf Fehmarn?? Wir müssen also auf Festland ausweichen, sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Agalatze (16. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

naja das ist die zweite qualli für die deutsche meisterschaft brandung. da werden wohl um 180 angler und nochmal 30 damen an den stränden auf fehmarn stehen.
und das freitag und samstag


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich Jörch #h
> 
> Quali auf Fehmarn?? Wir müssen also auf Festland ausweichen, sehe ich das richtig?


MAARIOOOOOO,Agalatze,Broesel,MichaelB, Hilfe!!!
Sacht mal wo machen wir das denn nun???
Wir wollen ja nach dem Plümpern auch noch büschen in der Brandung fischen.
Und wenn 200 Semi-Profis Die Insel unsicher machen ist für uns wohl kein Platz Meer.
Wir wollen doch mit dem Hesse n büschen Spass haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Warum meldet sisch der Hesse eigendlisch ned Meer?
Had er wieder Äppelwoi ghabt?


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Momendemol, eich bin doch do, un de Ebbelwei, den hun eich hier auch grad 

Werd heut nacht (nach der Spätschicht) den Mario mal anschreiben!


----------



## marioschreiber (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Hier bin ich doch !!!

Plümpern ?
Kein besserer Platz wie Großenbrode !
Selbst die Fehmeraner kommen hier her !
Brandungsangeln ? Kein Plan, nicht meine Baustelle ! 
Evtl. Mole Großenbrode !?


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi. War nach der Olypiade noch ein anschließendes Brandungsangeln angesagt???



Wollte ich noch mal fragen, denn ich hab noch nichts davon gehört  #h


----------



## MichaelB (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,

wie jetzt was tun? Wer nach Fehmarn zum Brandungs-Angeln fährt ist selber Schuld, lass die Profis da man hin faahn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je nach Wind können wir die gesamte Küste Ost-Holsteins beangeln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Außerdem ist die Qualli ja nicht, daß die Jungz den Strand für den Tag gepachtet haben - vielleicht wollen die sogar noch was lernen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@Sylverpasy: äähhm, ESSEN wollte ich die Wattis dann ja nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte ich noch mal fragen, denn ich hab noch nichts davon gehört  #h


Aber sicher,büschen Grillen, Angeln,Glühwein ,Smalltalken usw. Ganz locker den Abend verbringen und vieleicht sogar nochn Dorsch verhaften


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Michael,meinst Du wir sollten das vom Wetter/Wind abhängig machen?
Klar.Nur der Hesse ist ja auf der Insel,also in der nähe vom Knust wäre dann schon ganz gut :q
Dem Steffen wolln wir Nordlichter mal zeigen wo Bartels den Most holt


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

HuHu Mario #h

Jo, dann wird sich das wohl da in der Ecke abspielen.

Diesmal klappt das mit Treffen auch


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Ich bin aber auch anderen Stellen gegenüber aufgeschlossen 

Ihr müsst das aussuchen, so ortsundig bin ich da nicht, ich begebe mich also in eure (schwieligen Männer-) Hände


----------



## marioschreiber (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Nachteil für mich : Ihr hättet warscheinlich gerne den Wind im Gesicht, zum fliegenwedeln eher ungünstig ! Aber ich hab ja noch ´ne Spinnrute (irgendwo)!


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> @Sylverpasy: äähhm, ESSEN wollte ich die Wattis dann ja nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich kenne jemanden, der das macht für Geld! :v  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sicher,büschen Grillen, Angeln,Glühwein ,Smalltalken usw. Ganz locker den Abend verbringen und vieleicht sogar nochn Dorsch verhaften




Na sauber, dann bin ich auch mit von der Partie (Party), wenn der Jörch mit mitnimmt  |kopfkrat  #6 .


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Na sauber, dann bin ich auch mit von der Partie (Party), wenn der Jörch mit mitnimmt  |kopfkrat  #6 .


Naklar,wenn Du fährst


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Mhhhhh.... Du willst ja nur saufen!


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Mhhhhh.... Du willst ja nur saufen!


tstststs wie kommst Du bloss darauf???
Ich???
Vieleicht ein oder zwei oder........


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Prost


----------



## marioschreiber (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Mole Großenbrode finde ich in dem Zusammenhang immer besser 
Da kann ich zu Fuss zurück !


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Mole Großenbrode finde ich in dem Zusammenhang immer besser
> Da kann ich zu Fuss zurück !



Nicht, wenn Du mit mir einen hebst. Danach gehst Du nicht mehr  :v  #6  :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Ich denke mal, da der Spaß bei unserem Event vor dem angeln (und vor allem fangen) kommt, ist der Platz "fast" egal, oder? 

Großenbrode Mole war ich noch nicht (so als "Binnenschiffer" ) Also wegen mir können wir das festhalten!!


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Mole Großenbrode finde ich in dem Zusammenhang immer besser
> Da kann ich zu Fuss zurück !


Is gebucht das Teil.
Hat man da aussichten auf Fisch ?
Soll ja gut im Sommer auf Horni´s sein.


----------



## marioschreiber (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Wie gesagt, Brandung is nich so mein Ding, aber fangen kann man da auf alle Fälle.
Nur das ich ,wenn nicht, der dumme bin  !


----------



## marioschreiber (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Wie gesagt, Brandung is nich so mein Ding, aber fangen kann man da auf alle Fälle.
Nur das ich nicht,wenn ihn nichts fangt , der dumme bin  !


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

@mario:
Klar, man braucht doch nen Sündenbock


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

...man merkt...dat Plümperevent rückt näher  :q 
ich glaub fast, dass wird 'ne richtige Kultveranstaltung  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...man merkt...dat Plümperevent rückt näher  :q
> ich glaub fast, dass wird 'ne richtige Kultveranstaltung  :q


Klar Vossi Du Boardferkel


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Klar Vossi Du Boardferkel


 ......  |wavey: 
Na und  :q  :q 
Mir doch egal  :q  :q  :q 
Aber mal zu diesem netten Event....'ne Startzeit ist rein zufällig noch nicht eingeplant - oder ??
Hab ich was überlesen ??


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal zu diesem netten Event....'ne Startzeit ist rein zufällig noch nicht eingeplant - oder ??
> Hab ich was überlesen ??



Nö genau Vossi hast Du nicht.
Wann beginnt man den so mit dem Plümpern immer ?
Ich machs gerne ganz früh morgens und abends vorm einschlafen is auch nich schlecht :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Genau, so beginnt man den Tag wie ein "Frisch gevögeltes Eichhörnchen" und abend kann man besser einschlafen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Urlaubsplümperer schrieb:
			
		

> so beginnt man den Tag wie ein "Frisch gevögeltes Eichhörnchen" und abend kann man besser einschlafen


 .....also schliesse ich mal messerscharf....morgens plümpern, abends das geplümperte anbieten   :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Da kannst Du ungefähr von ausgehen "Puck" #h


----------



## oh-nemo (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> .....also schliesse ich mal messerscharf....morgens plümpern, abends das geplümperte anbieten   :q


Na dann guten Appetit


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

....gut so...dann bekomme ich alles auf die Reihe  :q 
Morgens: Plümpern....und ein zwei Blonde verhaften.....
Früher Nachmittag: Fussball....und ein zwei Blonde verhaften
Abends: Fische verhaften..... und ein paar Blonde ..... ähhhhmm...  ;+


----------



## oh-nemo (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

äääeeäähhhhmmmmm.....
kann mann das nich alles zusammen machen ???


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ....gut so...dann bekomme ich alles auf die Reihe  :q
> Morgens: Plümpern....und ein zwei Blonde verhaften.....
> Früher Nachmittag: Fussball....und ein zwei Blonde verhaften
> Abends: Fische verhaften..... und ein paar Blonde ..... ähhhhmm...  ;+


Ein paar blonde "verplümpern"?? ,)


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich machs gerne ganz früh morgens und abends vorm einschlafen is auch nich schlecht :q





Na, das ist doch ein dickes *Taaaaatüüüüüüüttaaaaaaaattaaaaaaaa* wert! Ich glaub Du bist für den nächsten Monat mit dabei!!!  #6  :q


----------



## Reisender (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

@Sylverpasi

Du solltest mal denn ganzen TH lesen, ich glaube du bekommst dann rote ohren.
und das ttaattüü reicht für ein jahr:q  #h :q 


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Ich weiß, aber ich wollte den Jörg mal dran kriegen!!! Das hat er mal verdient.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, Brandung is nich so mein Ding, aber fangen kann man da auf alle Fälle.
> Nur das ich ,wenn nicht, der dumme bin  !



Mario #h  du kannst von mir eine Brandungsrute bekommen, dann wärst Du nicht mehr der Außenseiter  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin Moin, 

hab mal den ersten Beitrag dieses Threads aktualisiert!!

CU


----------



## MichaelB (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,

Mole Großenbrode klingt gut - ich bin neugierig auf die Stelle weil ich sie noch nicht kenne #h 
Wobei, eiiigentlich hat eine Mole ja nicht sooo viel mit Brandungsangeln zu tun... #c aber egal, Hauptsache Plümpern und eine Menge Spaß haben #6 #6 

@Mario-Großenbrode-Guide: wie sieht es dort platzmäßig aus? Und what about Parkplätze?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin Stormbringer  #h

Hab beim gogeln nur das hier gefunden...


----------



## Reisender (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

schitt das war wohl nichts!!! SORRY SORRY bin noch am üben leutz.



gruß
Mike


----------



## marioschreiber (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Steffen, der Link hat nichts mit der Mole zu tun ! Da geht es um die Seebrücke.

Mole:


----------



## Broesel (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

jo..ich denke da wir im Herbst ohnehin meist Westwind der etwas stärkeren Sorte haben, bietet sich Großenbrode doch als Alternative an. Außerdem kann Mario dann die Plümperbande mit nötigen Utensilien, wie Glühwein etc. versorgen... |kopfkrat    |rolleyes  :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Hi Mario #h

Ah, so ist das, dann ist lt. Deiner angehängten Grafik, das die Mole, welches den Binnensee quasi "abschottet"? Hab ich das richtig interpretiert...


----------



## marioschreiber (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Si ! 

Die Seebrücke ist das oben rechts in der Ecke !

An der Mole müssten sich die Tiefenverhältnisse übringends stark geändert haben.
Die haben das ganze Frühjahr über den Sand da weggespühlt. Unser Strand ist seit dem doppelt so breit !


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Na das klingt nach tiefem Wasser in geringer Wurfweite... Schon mal nicht schlecht


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin Moin,

kann an dem Termin leider nicht :c , bin zu einem 50 Geburtstag #g  eingeladen.

@MichaelB
So verschiebt sich unser Fischen, leider auf denn 27.11 in Meck-Pomm.

Denke aber vorher wird noch was kleines drin sein.

Gruss
Flo #h


----------



## MichaelB (23. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,

schade Flo, aber was ist mit dem anderen Ding am hoffentlich 6ten November? Oder hättest du auch mal Bock, im Hafen Platten zu jagen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> schade Flo, aber was ist mit dem anderen Ding am hoffentlich 6ten November? Oder hättest du auch mal Bock, im Hafen Platten zu jagen?
> 
> ...



Am 6 ten muß ich zu einer "Goldenen Hochzeit" |gr: da geht es leider auch nicht.
Das Platte jagen im Hafen könnte man aber gerne nochmal versuchen,
habe es bis jetzt einmal gemacht, war sehr interessant.

Und mit dir habe ich ja auch einen guten "Hafen Guide" #6 , kenne mich da nicht so wirklich aus.

Beim letzten mal war ich am Holthusenkai, hin fahrt ging so, aber der Rückweg war  Hammer, bin irgendwo in Harburg auf die Autobahn gekommen. |uhoh: 

Nicht ganz die richtige richtung. :q 

Gruß
Flo


Ps:
Ich glaube Silverpasi wollte ja auch nochmal ein kleines Meeting planen,oder? |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Oha.... das wird schwierig. Ob ich das dieses Jahr noch schaffe, was auf die Beine zu stellen??? Ich hab doch noch sooo viele Boardtermine und Vereinstermine. Jetzt am 02.10. treffen sich ein paar Boardis auf der Schönberger Seebrücke. Das wäre jetzt das einzigste, wo ich Zeit hätte.


----------



## MichaelB (23. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,

@Angelfiete: schau mal bei Was beißt wo 1&2 >> Schuppenaale #h 

@Sylverpasi: Seebrücke Schönberg klingt interessant.... |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Ja also wenn Du Zeit hättest, dann können wir uns ja alle dort treffen. Treffpunkt 15 Uhr, damit wir noch Plätze bekommen. Zur Zeit sind wir 5 oder 6 Mann.


----------



## MichaelB (23. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,

ich behalte das mal im Auge - äähh, wo ist Schönberg nebst Brücke genau?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Schönberg ist Richtung Kiel. Zwischen Laboe und Hohenfelde, wenn Dir die Orte was sagen. Die Brücke ist direkt an der Promenade. Kann man gar nicht verfehlen.


----------



## MichaelB (23. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,

yo, nu hab ich´s - ich hab´s mit Schönhagen verwechseln wollen, und das wäre mir eine zu weite Reise gewesen.
Schau mer mal wie sich die kommende Woche so macht und was dann am Samstag geht #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (25. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,

back to topic: wer erzählt denn mal einem ( oder auch dem anderen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) Plümper-Greenhorn die ungefähren Abmaße eines standesgemäßen Plümpers? Wie lang und wie dick sollte er sein?

Ja - jaaa, etwa 20cm und flink wie ´ne Nähmaschine, ich weiß... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber so´n Plümper, wie wir ihn am 23ten einsetzen wollen, sieht bestimmt ein klitzekleines Bißchen anders aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin Michael #h

Ich denke da solltest Du Jörg fragen, der hatte seinen Plümper auch schon bildtechnisch hier eingestellt (Beitrag 74 dieses Threads!) Die Ausmaße des Gerätes werden da auch recht deutlich


----------



## oh-nemo (25. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wer erzählt denn mal einem ( oder auch dem anderen  ) Plümper-Greenhorn die ungefähren Abmaße eines standesgemäßen Plümpers?
> 
> ...



Hi Michael,
Den Rohr-Plümpel auf einen Besenstiel rauf,mit ner Schelle gesichert.
Muddis Nudelsieb vorsichtich aus der Küche klauen und nicht so wie ich mich dabei erwischen lassen :q
Das Sieb auf der anderen Seite des Besenstiels befestigen, fertich :mHab schon im Handel Eisenplümper für 200,- € gesehen , wer den kauft hat selber schuld.


Achso,hier noch ein Foto von meinem Plümper


----------



## MichaelB (25. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,

nagut, Besenstiel sagt mir was von wegen Länge  
Eisenplümper für 200Pi€pen? Wer sowas kauft ist nicht nur selber Schuld sondern gehört auch noch in den A.rsch getreten #d 

Ich habe da in einem Angelführer noch was über Großenbrode gefunden - wenn ich die Grafik richtig deute, gibt es dort sogar Fisch :q 
Frage @Mario-Plümperguide: ist auf der "Innenseite" der Mole wirklich Strand?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (26. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Frage @Mario-Plümperguide: ist auf der "Innenseite" der Mole wirklich Strand?
> 
> ...


SCHÖÖÖHHN dann können wir ja noch baden gehen


----------



## MichaelB (26. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,

nichtmal für Geld würde ich in der Ostsee baden gehen #d  - für mich entscheidet sich dabei nur die Frage, welches 3-Bein mit kommt... #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (26. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

An der Innenseite ist so eine "Art" Strand ! Jedenfalls eine ebene Sandfläche.
Davor noch eine etwa 50 cm. hohe Spundwand. Auf der Aussenseite liegen große Steine. Da müsste das Dreibein auf schräger Betonfläche stehen.


----------



## marioschreiber (26. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Ups ! Ist nicht ganz so steil !


----------



## marioschreiber (26. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Ich werde mal schnell hinfahren und ein Bild machen !


----------



## marioschreiber (26. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Hier ein paar Bilder der Mole:


----------



## marioschreiber (26. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Eins noch...


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

HeyHey, das sieht ja nett aus  Da hat der Grill wenigstens nen "Guten Stand" 

THanx Mario!!


----------



## marioschreiber (26. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Nur auf etwa 1000 Meter Fussmarsch müsstet ihr euch einstellen !


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Naja, das wird zu machen sein, ich für meinen Teil bin nicht fußkrank


----------



## MichaelB (26. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,

na dann sind wir doch schon mal wieder ein wenig schläuer #6 vor allem der Hinweis, daß man ein par Meter zu Fuß gehen muß ist hilfreich, also kommt der Rollie mit.
In der Grafik, die ich geklaut und hier eingestellt habe, sind die Angelstellen zum Binnenteil hin beschrieben - geht auch was seewärts? 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (26. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



> geht auch was seewärts?


Kann ich nicht zu 100% sagen.
Aber auf der Seite habegn sie viel Sand weggespühlt um unseren Badestrand aufzuspühlen. Es ist da jetzt um einiges tiefer. 
Ein Fischer hat da Netzkäfige stehen. 
Ist aber fast 100% Sand. Wenn, dann gehen wohl vor allem Platte.

Im Binnensee habe ich schon Folgende Arten gefangen:
Dorsch
Aal
Hering
Barsch
Hornhecht
Aalquappe
Aland
Meerforelle
Stealhead
Platte

Mal schaun...


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Ich war am Fr. auch dort um ein wenig auf Mefo zu pitschern. Hab mir die Brücke und die Mole angeschaut. Der erste Eindruck ist nicht schlecht. Könnt ihr ja auch auf den Fotos sehen. Dreibein ist machbar! Und Platten werden da auch rauskommen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Platte geht da auf alle Fälle.... auch nach innen    oder gerade...."echtes" Brandungsgeschirr tut da auch nicht not....Stichwort "heavy Feeder".....
@ Mario
hast Du noch nie von dort mit der Fliege ???
Bietet sich doch eigentlich auch mal an...... oder ??


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Na Leute, das klingt doch alles sehr gut, wird unter Garantie ein GEILES Event


----------



## marioschreiber (26. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Jup 
Ich werde beim Treffen meine Würmer spenden und dann mit der Fliege fischen!
Brandung is ja nich so mein Ding !

@Truttaf.: Wat meinste, Platte mit "Fliege" ?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

@ Mario.....wir sollten die Fliegenrute einpacken..... wenn Du magst, dann biete ich Dir zwei Brandungsruten incl. Zubehör....und Du besorgst das Bier   ...was meinst Du....würde zu gerne mal sehen, wie Du mit so einer *Brandungs*rute umgehst....das ist sicherlich ein ganz neues Gefühl    :q  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (26. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



> ....das ist sicherlich ein ganz neues Gefühl


So neu nun auch nicht !
Ich hab lediglich gesagt es ist nich so mein Ding!


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Das wird ja'n lustiger Haufen... "Brandungspeitschenschwinger", "Fliegenwedeler" und "Spinner" und das alles auf einer Mole


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin Steffen. Sag mal kannst Du mir sagen wann (Uhrzeit) und wo wir uns alle treffen?


----------



## MichaelB (27. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,

stimmt, eigentlich könnte Ahab mal erste Vorschläge zu Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit machen.

@sylverpasy: von wegen kommenden Samstag Seebrücke: falls ich die Zeit zum Angeln finden sollte zieht es mich momentan mehr in den Hamburger Hafen zum "Elb-Butt" #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin Jungens, #h

Also wir müssen ja lt. Mario an anderer Stelle plümpern wie angeln... somit ist ein Umzug angesagt und erst auf der Mole wird der Grill aufgebaut!
Plümpern müsste man noch bei Tageslicht, sollte als alles in allem so gegn Mittag losgehen, damit man sich nicht hetzen muss...

So, muss jetzt zu meinem Autoschrauber... brauche wohl ne neue Kupplung  Bis später Jungs #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. September 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> stimmt, eigentlich könnte Ahab mal erste Vorschläge zu Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit machen.
> 
> ...




Alles klar Michael! Kein Problem... Wir sehen uns ja woanders mal. Viel Glück mit den Elb-Butt´s!  #h


----------



## Nordlicht (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

evtl. müsst ihr euch auch eine neue stelle zum plümpen aussuchen denn wetteronline sagt für den 06.10. 5bft aus süd-west und dann ist dort das wasser zu "krisselig" um die würmer am grund zu sehen.

in puttgarden am grünen brink könnte es bei dem wind was werden.


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin Nordlicht,
Danke für den Hinweis 
Aber das Plümpern findet erst am 23.10 statt.
Wäre bei den Windverhältnissen dann aber ne Alternative. :m
Warum bist Du eigentlich nicht mit von der Partie???
Abends auf der Mole noch n Glühwein verhaften?


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin "Holsteiner" #h 

Gruß
"Hesse"


----------



## Nordlicht (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

oh, von blindheit geblendet  |kopfkrat , ich dachte es es findet am 06.10. statt...egal.
am 23. 10 hat mutti geburtstag und sie kocht doch so gut  |supergri  und ausserdem ist mir das plümpern zu "stressig" , ich bekomme meistens würmer von einem angelladen gesponsort und bin so halt sehr faul geworden.

mal ernsthaft, wenn solche treffen sind sage ich nur ungern fest zu da bei mir auch kurzfristig schnell mal was dazwischen kommen kann und ich dann nicht großartig zu kreuze kriechen muss weil es dann nichts wird.
ich halte mich gerne raus und wenn ich am 23.10. den geburtstag irgendwie umgehen kann lasse ich mich mit sicherheit noch sehen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> mal ernsthaft, wenn solche treffen sind sage ich nur ungern fest zu da bei mir auch kurzfristig schnell mal was dazwischen kommen kann und ich dann nicht großartig zu kreuze kriechen muss weil es dann nichts wird.
> ich halte mich gerne raus und wenn ich am 23.10. den geburtstag irgendwie umgehen kann lasse ich mich mit sicherheit noch sehen.


Das is' doch mal'n Wort  #h


----------



## elefant (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Hallo
Hier gibt es ja schon gut was zu lesen!
Und ich würde ja auch soo gerne kommen!!! - Hoffentlich klappt es mit dem Freinehmen... Zur Zeit platzen gerade so einige Wunschtermine(Seebrücke Schönberg).
Kann deswegen auch nirgendwo fest zusagen...
Aber ich 'arbeite daran'!(schon um mal wieder 'hessisch gebabbel' zu höhren)


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Hallo elefant #h
Du weißt ja wo wir zu finden sind, Wenn Du die Zeit findest, dann schau einfach vorbei. Wir würden uns alle sehr freuen!!


----------



## Reisender (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

möchte uns, mister Svenskepilk and Reisender nebs IKEA S  auch noch mal mit ins spiel bringen.

werde ja unseren Svenskepilk aus Lübeck abholen, und mit zum Plümpern bringen.:g 

selbsverständlich darf unsere fahrerin IKEA S (die noch nicht weiß das sie uns fahren muß) nicht fehlen.:q 

mitbringen werden wir! Kohle, senf, teller, brot, tomaten sause, Kreuter Butter, und büschen was zu trinken! mal schaun ob ich auch noch meinen Leuchturm zum trinken mit bringe oder den möwenschiss |supergri


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Steffffen !!!
Wir haben OKTOBER
Na juckts schon in den Fingern mein Lieber ???


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin Jörg #h
nicht nur in den Fingern... Wird ja schließlich "geplümpert"


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> möchte uns, mister Svenskepilk and Reisender nebs IKEA S  auch noch mal mit ins spiel bringen.
> 
> werde ja unseren Svenskepilk aus Lübeck abholen, und mit zum Plümpern bringen.:g
> 
> ...


Hallo Reisender #h
Ich hab heute mal meine "Sieben Sachen" i.O. gebracht und alles an Angelzeug gepackt was in einer Woche mit auf die Reise geht  Ich kanns ja kaum noch abwarten    

Ich trage dann noch Deine Frau als Teilnehmerin ein!!

CU


----------



## Reisender (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

@Steffen60431 

Danke,

Ich habe nur an uns gedacht,
einer muß uns ja die schweißperlen von der stirn tupfen beim Plümpern.|pfisch: 
und danch die getränke reichen:q :q :q 

Hagel und Granaten, sie muß halt was vertragen MAN/N:q :q :q :q wenn so viele angler am strand stehen und angeln, essen und trinken wollen......


----------



## MichaelB (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,

@Reisender: vor allem werden die Kerlz ja plümpern wie die Großen  

Ich grübel derweil über den Bau des ultimativen Plümpers... |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reisender (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

@MichaelB

was hat meine mutter immer gesagt!!!!

mach dir keine sorgen, selbst der kleinste und schwächste hat eine chance:q :q :q :q :q 

ich persönlich habe ja schon vor 20Jahren vorgesorgt :q #h meiner steht im keller :c :q :c :q :c :q boorrrr ich geh kaputtt:q :q


----------



## MichaelB (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,

ich bin zwar kein *Glaubt-alles-was-in-Angelführer-steht*, aber es steht geschrieben, daß man für den Fall, daß es an der Mole ordentlich strömt, ruhig die Krallenbleie mitnehmen soll  #4 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: und da ich nicht weiß, welcher thread jetzt eher / mehr beachtet wird, poste ich das im anderen gleich nochmal


----------



## oh-nemo (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

So Männer,
der Steffen ist heile auf der Insel angekommen und angelt heute n büschen auf der Insel/Marienleuchte.
Wir sehen uns am Samstach :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Jörg wie siehst denn aus mit dem fahren. Ich wollte meinen Excalibur nehmen, denn ich werd wohl nicht sooooo lange bleiben, wie die anderen. Dann kann ich noch den Henne mitnehmen. Wollen wir dann im Konvoi fahren???


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Dennis, Konvoi :q
So Leudde der Steffen fühlt sich sehr wohl auf Fehmarn,angelt auch immer fleissig(mit JosiHH) und hat auch schon erste Erfolge :q
Der Martin schafft es Terminmässig jetzt doch noch zu kommen und bring eine Gasbuddel mit Brenner und Kochtopf für Glykol ääähhh Glühwein mit :q
Freu mich schon auf Euch.
Dreibein bring ich mit und Knobi-Dressing höhöhö
Bis nachher vieleicht muss nochn büschen schindern #6


----------



## Reppi (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Wenn Ihr mir versprecht bei Euren merkwürdigen Aktivitäten, keine rosa Wathosen zu tragen, schaue ich vielleicht auch noch vorbei..........

PS. Sonst kommt doch hier vorbei ; halbe Stunde und 100 Wattis für jeden.. :q 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Reisender (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Schitt einen dreibein habe ich nicht, aber ich bringe eine Hilti mit und bohre mir zwei löcher in den beton:q :q :q so sachen sind gepackt und morgen um 14 Uhr geht die lange reise los. hoffe ich komme ohne große Probleme im norden gut an.
aber die 900 km werde ich schon schaffen mit meinem heizoelferrari.#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

...fahr vorsichtig Mike....



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> schaue ich vielleicht auch noch vorbei..........


 .....wieso vielleicht ?? ganz bestimmt Uwe....und die 100 Wattis bring ma mit  :q 

Ich werde, wie irgendwo ganz am Anfang geschrieben, am Vormittag auftauchen, dann wieder verschwinden und am späten Nachmittag zum gemeinsamen Brandungsspinnfliegenfischen wieder aufschlagen  #h  #h


----------



## Agalatze (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

@ jörg

ich werde mich mal telefonisch bei dir melden. erstmal gucken wie die qualli am freitag läuft. komme euch sonst mal am mittag besuchen bevor es wieder losgeht


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Ich werde am plümpern nicht teilnehmen können  (Arbeit).
Wir sehen uns also auf der Mole !


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Ich hoffe, dass der Wind noch stark abnimmt, sonst wars das mit dem Würmern!


----------



## MichaelB (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ch werde, wie irgendwo ganz am Anfang geschrieben, am Vormittag auftauchen, dann wieder verschwinden und am späten Nachmittag zum gemeinsamen Brandungsspinnfliegenfischen wieder aufschlagen #h #h


 Aber bitte nicht abzischen, bevor ich Dir meinen Plümper gezeigt habe :q 



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, dass der Wind noch stark abnimmt, sonst wars das mit dem Würmern!


 An den blöden Wind habe ich auch schon gedacht... bleibt es bei dem Westwind werden wir unser Massenplümpern zur alten Mole auf Fehmarn verlegen müssen #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,





			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Schitt einen dreibein habe ich nicht


 Ich werde einfach mal ein zweites Dreibein einpacken :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reisender (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

@MichaelB

Danke, werde dir auch beim tragen helfen#h #h und eine extra wurst einpacken:q so werde mich nun auf dem weg machen und die restlichen sachen im auto verstauen..

bis morgen mittag #h #h #h


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

BSH sagt für morgen SSW 5-6.
Genau wie heute !
Ich werde gleich mal schauen ob es geht.


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Oha ja Mario. Mach mal bitte. Sonst müssen wir uns ernsthaft Gedanken über eine Ausweichsmöglichkeit machen.


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Wasser ist klar !
Wind ist noch annehmbar !
Durch die leichte Welle wird das Wasser beim plümpern schnell wieder klar!
Ich denke es wird gut gehen!


----------



## MichaelB (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,





			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> und eine extra wurst einpacken:q


 DAS wird mich kräftig genuch machen, das 3-Bein ist leicht  
Gute Reise und bis morgen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Vielen Dank Mario für die Mühe. Wenn das so sehe, sollte ich doch auch vielleicht eine Forke mitnehmen oder ist das nicht angebracht???


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde, wie irgendwo ganz am Anfang geschrieben, am Vormittag auftauchen, dann wieder verschwinden und am späten Nachmittag zum gemeinsamen Brandungsspinnfliegenfischen wieder aufschlagen  #h  #h



Kannst Du unseren Tim noch abholen? Nicht, das es wie beim letzen Aalangeltreffen auf Fehmarn wieder Tränen gibt :c   !

Habe gestern abend nun auch meinen Pümper fertiggestellt, und mußte sonst was machen um ihr ein Sieb für mein Gerät abzuschnacken. Sie wollte dann auch noch genau wissen, wie das vonstatten geht, so alle Mann am Pümpern.
Sie meinte nur, das wir so`n bischen bekloppt  wären. Na ja Frauen...
Werde morgen wohl so um halb 12 starten um hoffentlich pünktlich zu erscheinen. Freue mich schon darauf.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Medo (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du unseren Tim noch abholen? Nicht, das es wie beim letzen Aalangeltreffen auf Fehmarn wieder Tränen gibt :c  !
> 
> Habe gestern abend nun auch meinen Pümper fertiggestellt, und mußte sonst was machen um ihr ein Sieb für mein Gerät abzuschnacken. Sie wollte dann auch noch genau wissen, wie das vonstatten geht, so alle Mann am Pümpern.
> Sie meinte nur, das wir *so`n bischen bekloppt*  wären. Na ja Frauen...
> ...


na ja.....
man muss es ja nicht sein... aber es macht die sache irgendwie leichter|director:


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



> aber es macht die sache irgendwie leichter



Du meinst die Sache mit den Frauen |kopfkrat 

Bist Du eigentlich morgen dabei? Man könnte mal wieder schön einen ablabern #h 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Medo (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

@medoobserver

ich glaub nicht:c 

mein hausdrachen hat ne party geplant, allerdingens mit der buckligen verwandschaft:v 

mal sehen.... vielleicht lass ich sie auch allein da stehen.....
ist ja nicht schlimm wenn einer fehlt:q 

also ..... schaun mir mal....

ach so... guck mal mein hausdrachen.....macht jetzt einen auf sportlich:q :q


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> mal sehen.... vielleicht lass ich sie auch allein da stehen.....
> ist ja nicht schlimm wenn einer fehlt:q
> 
> also ..... schaun mir mal....
> ...


Hi Medo,wo kann ich an der Drachenpaady teilnehmen???
Ich würde deiner Frau auch beim Fitness Training büschen zur Hand gehen :q
Na los komm doch mal vorbei,mehr ärger als letztens mit der Bahnfahrt vom Beach nach Hause kannst Du doch auch nicht bekommen


----------



## Reppi (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



> Durch die leichte Welle wird das Wasser beim plümpern schnell wieder klar!



 |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  

Wie jetzt...? Ich dachte das Wasser würde danach genauso "milchig" aussehen, wie nach dem Laichen der Heringe. :q  :q  :q 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Medo (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

@oh nemo

mach mal nen edit auf das schöne bild!!!


besser is es


----------



## Medo (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat |kopfkrat
> 
> Wie jetzt...? Ich dachte das Wasser würde danach genauso "milchig" aussehen, wie nach dem Laichen der Heringe. :q :q :q
> 
> Gruß Uwe


ein ferkel ist, wer böses dabei denkt:q :q |kopfkrat


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> ein ferkel ist, wer böses dabei denkt:q :q |kopfkrat



Meine Büx hält dicht, und außerdem habe ich mich immer voll unter Kontrolle  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so sehe, sollte ich doch auch vielleicht eine Forke mitnehmen oder ist das nicht angebracht???


Das Wasser war heute extrem flach !
Es fehlte fast ein Meter!
Normalerweise sind die Sandbänke alle unter Wasser.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wasser war heute extrem flach !
> Es fehlte fast ein Meter!
> Normalerweise sind die Sandbänke alle unter Wasser.


....... Forke is 'ne gute Idee....dann fühlt Reppi sich auch gleich wieder heimisch  :q  :q 
Aber mal so nebenbei gefragt...gibt es eine ofizielle Startzeit für die Plümperei ??


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal so nebenbei gefragt...gibt es eine ofizielle Startzeit für die Plümperei ??


Hi Vossi,13.00 an der Plümperstelle
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=36930


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Vossi,13.00 an der Plümperstelle
> http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=36930




"Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert!"  #6  #6  #6  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Vossi,13.00 an der Plümperstelle



Scheisse...das ist entschieden zu spät  #d ...da bin ich schon im Stadion #c ....dann werde ich den vormittag mit ausgiebigem Fliegen- und Spinnfischen verbringen, mir Fussi reintun und dann zur Mole fahren....
Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand so drei bis fünf "Metten" mitplümpert  |kopfkrat 
Wir sehen uns dann zum "angeltechnischen Teil"  #h


----------



## MichaelB (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre nett, wenn jemand an meinem "Metten" mitplümpert


 Sooo sooo sooo... erst sich einen plümpern lassen wollen, danach zusehen wie 20 Leutz ein Stück totes Schwein durch die Gegend treten und dann...

Schau mer mal was geht #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Ich pack auf jeden Fall `ne Grabeforke mit ein.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich pack auf jeden Fall `ne Grabeforke mit ein.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


 
Sehr gut Andi. Mein ist kaputt einfach so durchgebrochen.  #6


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gut Andi. Mein ist kaputt einfach so durchgebrochen.  #6



Alles klar Dennis, ich stelle die Forke, Du kannst dann graben  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Das kann ich machen. Ich will ja nicht, dass Du Dir den Ast abbrichst.......


----------



## Rausreißer (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

und Jungs wie war es?

Schon einer online?

R.R. #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				RR schrieb:
			
		

> Schon einer online?


 ... Büschen früh die Frage - oder    :q 
Komme gerade von dem ausserordentlich lustigen Treffen zurück....
Lade mal die Bilderchen runter und werde dann schonmal vorab ein klein wenig als Beobachter berichten.....  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

So denn.....zum Plümpern hat es leider zeitlich nicht gereicht, aber ich wollte unbedingt unsere Plümperchamps beim Fischen sehen    (wer ist eigentlich Olympiasieger geworden ?? Herr Kölln  :q ).....nach dem Fussball bin ich "geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungsüberschreitender" Weise an die Küste gedüst. Im Hafen von Grossenbrode erstmal das Fernglas gezückt......
aaaahhhh.....die Traube am Ende der Mole....so viele auf'm Haufen...Kann nur das Treffen sein. Also mal losgestiefelt....allerdings ohne Gerödel.....
Tja....'ne lustige Angelgemeinde..... und viel zu bequatschen.......

Der Initiator   







Der "Nichtraucher"   






Der "Denker" (was mach ich zuerst ? an der Kippe ziehen, oder anschlagen ?? )


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

....uuuund..... *NEMOS*  :q  :q 

Oh Nemo  :q  :q  :q 
man könnte auch sagen, dass der Mann im Bild riiiesige Hände hat  :q  :q 






aber es wird   ......






Leider hatte ich vergessen, frische Akkus einzupacken, so dass meine Sammlung an Eindrücken hier endet..... Aber glaubt mir....es kommen noch genug Bilder....
Die Fische haben jedenfalls gebissen, wenn auch nicht immer in den gewünschten Grössen.....
Nun freu ich mich mal auf den Rest und die Berichte....

 #h


----------



## Broesel (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

ooh..da sind ja schon die ersten Eindrücke..danke Vossi. Aber ehrlich...vergessen frische Akkus einzupacken...Stümper!! :c  |kopfkrat  :q 
Bei einem AB-Treff darf einem sowas nicht passieren... |motz:  :q 
Aber demnächst sind ja noch 2 Chancen...am 06.11 sollte es sogar bei mir klappen..


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Hi, es war ein Klasse Tach, wir waren 9 aktive Angler mit IKEA S, den "Besuchern" Mario Schreiber + Sohn und Dorschdiggler 13 People.
Der Bericht kommt Morgen.
Es sind Würmer geplümpert Worden bis der Arzt kommt.
An Fischen kamen reichlich Dorsch raus,viele durften auch wieder schwimmen :q
SPASS OHNE ENDE, BERICHT FOLGT !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Jo dann möchte ich mich hier mal einklincken....

Ja lieber Jörg. Es war wirklich hart mit Dir alleine und mit "Kölln" die ganzen 450 Wattis zu plümpern. Die anderen Jungs hatten ja mehr mit dem Jägermeister zu tun....

Ich muss ehrlich sein.... Da unsere Olympiade ins Wasser gefallen ist, mussten wir uns die Wattis leider in Heiligenhafen kaufen. Nicht, dass wir es nicht versucht hätten.... Wir waren schon sehr eifrig, aber es war leider viel zu windig und die Watti-Kringel waren fast alle weggespült worden  :c . Vielleicht hatten wir zusammen so 20 Wattis und das mit 9 Mann. Das geht gar nicht  #d ! Andi war mit seiner Forke erfolgreicher und grub sogar auch noch Muscheln aus, die einen komischen ZIPFEL raushängen ließen.....
Wir sammelten uns dann am Parkplatz um zu beratschalgen, was nun abgeht. Wir entschlossen uns, die Wattis zu kaufen. Ich sammelte das Geld ein und fuhr dann mit Jörg zum Höker, um die Wattis zu holen. Die restliche Gemeinde fuhr dann schon einmal los in Richtung Mole. Als dann alle wieder vollzählig waren, eilten wir los, denn wir waren nicht alleine. Andere Mitangler waren schon vor uns da und wir wollten ja nicht die schlechtesten Plätze bekommen! Nach endlosen Kilometern zu unseren Angelplätzen waren einige von uns sehr feucht unterm Anzug.... :q 
Wir bauten unser Gerödel auf und waren guter Hoffnung! 
Nach ca. einer Std. hatte Henne einen guten Biss. Alle rechneten mit einem Nemo, aber da machte auf einmal eine 33iger Platte einen Landgang  #6 ! Das wurde mit einem lautem *HHHHEEEEEYYYYYYY!!!! * begrüßt. Ich glaub die anderen Angler neben uns müssen uns für bekloppt gehalten haben, denn die ersten Fische wurden alle so begrüßt  #r ! Einfach eine klasse die Stimmung. Jetzt kam die Zeit, wo wir alle etwas zu tun haben sollten. Jeder fing seinen Fisch. Leider waren die ersten 20 Nemos zu lütt. Andi hatte einige Doubletten. Ich glaub, dass jeder Wurm einen Fisch fing. Nur reingeworfen und schon hing einer dran. Einige von uns hatten auch maßige Dorsche dabei. Henne hatte einen 41iger und einen 39iger, Björn hatte auch 3 so um die 40 cm und ich hatte einen 38iger. Wie groß die Dorsche bei den anderen Jungs waren, kann ich nicht sagen..... auf jeden Fall hatte jeder am Schluss seinen maßigen. Jörg machte den Grillmeister, Andi lies den jagenden Meister rumgehen, Michael sponsorte noch ne Kiste "GOLD" und Martin machte den Glühwein heiss! Einfach klasse! Trotz 2 fachem Regen und einen frühzeitigen Abbruch gegen 22:30 war die Stimmung und der Spaßfaktor sehr hoch! Schade, dass Mike und seine Frau schon recht früh los mussten, denn die beiden brachten auch sehr viel Stimmung in die Runde!!! Vossi und Mario wollten eigentlich nur unser gegrilltes verhaften, aber als sie sahen, wie hungrig ich war, verzichteten beide! Ich weiß jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr so genau, was ich noch schreiben soll. Deswegen hör ich auf und lass die anderen zu Wort kommen. Hier noch ein paar Foto´s.......... #h 

1. Wir auf dem Parkplatz. Es fehlen aber noch einige....
2. Die Wathosengruppe
3. Gleich kommt der Startschuss zum 1. olypischen Wattwurmplümpern 2004!  
    Der Andi hat sofort einen Frühstart hingelegt.....
4. 3 auf einer Sandbank
5. Andi gräbt fleißig


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

........

6. Da ist der Watti...
7. Martin sucht den Wurm
8. Micha freut sich über das nette Geräusch.... :q 
9. Wir auf der Sandbank
10. Ein paar Wattis und 2 Muscheln  :v


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

.........

11. Andi wollte uns abfüllen  |uhoh: 
12. Henne
13. Jörg
14. Martin
15. Björn


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

.......

16. Der Chef des Abend´s, Steffen
17. Micha, der mit den Platten tanzt
18. Mike und seine Frau
19. Wir auf der Mole beim rödeln....
20. Henne mit Platte  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

........

21. Andi mit Dorsch
22. Andi retten den Dorsch
23. Björn mit Dorsch
24. Henne mit gutem Dorsch. Das ist der 41iger  #6 
25. Der Grillmeister


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

........

26. Mario,Steffen und Vossi. Manchmal kommte es mir so vor, als ob die beiden verliebt sind, so wie die beiden sich da anhimmeln!!!  |rotwerden  |engel:  |smlove2: 
27. Hier noch mal der Jörg. Der wollte mich in die Arme nehmen oder doch auf den Arm nehmen....... #c


----------



## Broesel (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

na supi, jedenfalls habt ihr bei dem Sauwetter euren Humor nicht verloren.  #r
Und Fisch gabs ja immerhin auch. Genial find ich das Bild mit den vielen "Plümperheinis"..sieht aus, wenn da ne "Gas-Wasser-Schei***-Demo" statt finden soll...  |kopfkrat  :q 

Hoffentlich klppt dat endlich bei mir mal wieder mit die Küste... :c  :c 
Jedenfalls Danke für diese Impressionen... #6


----------



## theactor (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Das sieht mal wieder nach einer echten Fun-Veranstaltung aus! 
Thanx for the impressions! 

 #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Dennis schrieb:
			
		

> Mario,Steffen und Vossi. Manchmal kommte es mir so vor, als ob die beiden verliebt sind, so wie die beiden sich da anhimmeln!


 .... alles klar Dennis ..... mal schauen, was ich noch so an verräterischen Bildern von Dir finden kann  :q 
Ansonst klasse Pics und gut geschrieben....hab mit Freude alles gelesen und bestaunt  #6


----------



## Lotte (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

moin-moin,

 schade, daß das mit der olympiade nicht ganz so geklappt hat wie ihr euch das vorgestellt habt!!! aber spaß scheint es ja auf jeden fall gemacht zu haben!!! danke für den bericht und die bilder!!!


----------



## MichaelB (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin,

das waren also die ersten oplümpischen Spiel der Neuzeit #6 schade, daß bei so viel Wattwurm-Scheiσe nur eine Hand voll mickriger Würmchen heraus kam #c wobei wir letzten Ende ja doch Glück hatten und bei Baltic in Holyport die Köder bekamen ( ich werde niiie wieder über den Laden lästern |rolleyes )

Die Mole in Großenbrode war ein für mich neuer Angelplatz und mit Brandungsangeln hatte das nicht so viel gemeinsam, man mußte aufpassen, nicht ans gegenüberliegende Ufer zu werfen :g - allerdings war es für mich als Hafenangler sehr entspannt, mal nicht mit 200er Krallen antreten zu müssen.

Insgesamt konnte ich vierzehn Nemos den Weg weisen - und wäre ich nicht so optimistisch gewesen, die ersten Maßigen im Glauben an die größeren Geschwister zurück zu setzen, hätte Steffen meine beiden anderen Maßigen auch nicht bekommen   

Trotz heftiger Bedingungen hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht und es war nett, ein paar für mich neue Boardies kennen gelernt zu haben #6 

Auf dem Rückweg bin ich dann erst in Richtung Insel abgebogen - fertig sein, SMS tippen UND noch auf die Richtung achten waren drei Wünsche auf einmal :q 

Die Fotos "sind noch nicht entwickelt" - diesmal haben aber andere den Job des Haus-und-Hof-Fotografen gehabt, ich habe nur ein paar wenige Schnappschüsse gemacht.

Bis zur nächsten Oplümpiade #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## elefant (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Hallo
Auch noch ein paar Zeilen von mir...
Es war,wieder mal,ein sehr gelungenes Boardietreffen!!!
Das Prädikat: "Feucht-Fröhlich" ist bestimmt ebenfalls Zutreffend!
Jeder war mit viel Spass und Humor dabei.-Ob bei'm Plümpern oder Angeln.
Organisation und Verpflegung waren ebenfalls Spitze (Knobi-Dipp + 'Plümpermeister'(Jägermeister))!
Auch das Wetter und der Fußmarsch taten der guten Stimmung keinen Abbruch,zumal Jeder auch Fangerfolge zu verbuchen hatte!
Da ich eine Weile nicht zum Angeln gekommen war,beschloß ich noch weiter zu angeln...
Also Wettermäßig habt Ihr nix versäumt! Der Regen hielt sich hartnäckig (mal mehr - mal weniger) und der Wind nahm immer mehr zu.Bisserkennung und -Verwertung wurden schlechter.Aber nachdem ich kürzere Mundschnüre montiert hatte lief es wesentlich besser! (Da ham wa was gelernt! *ggg*)
Bisse und Dorsch gab es reichlich,aber alle so rund um das Mindestmaß.
Mit nach hause kamen dann 2unter 40cm (haken zu tief) und 4über 40cm.
Wobei ich meinen (Anfänger)-Rekord auf 48cm hochschrauben konnte! (*stolzsein*)
Den Negativrekord hatte ein Nemo-chen mit 12cm!
Gegen 2Uhr war Beißflaute (bis da hin hatte ich immer zu tun!)
und ich konnte endlich mal in meinem Senioren-Faltsessel platz nehmen.Dieses Teil scheint von hervorragender Qualität zu sein,denn das Material ist total wasserdicht!(was ich noch nicht wußte)
Mit anderen Worten:Ich nahm in einer ca. 2Liter Wasserpfütze platz!
Was für ein Gefühl!(Und niemand weit und breit da,der einen mal windeln könnte...)
Unter diesen Umständen werdet Ihr vielleicht verstehen,daß ich dann um 3Uhr zusammenpackte und den Angeltrip beendete...(sozusagen: Technisches KO)
Übrigens: Wieso war der Rückweg eigentlich ca. doppelt so lang,wie der Hinweg??? - War Das bei Euch auch so?


----------



## Maddin (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Das sieht wirklich mal wieder nach viel Spaß aus! :g 
Die Bilder und die Texte sind echt genial!

Hoffentlich klappt das nächsten Samstag auch :z 

@Vossi
Das eine Bild mit oh-nemo könnte eine Anleitung für "tiefsitzende Haken entfernen leicht gemacht" sein.....einfach feste drücken...ausgenommen ist er dann auch gleich :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Das eine Bild mit oh-nemo könnte eine Anleitung für "tiefsitzende Haken entfernen leicht gemacht" sein.....einfach feste drücken...ausgenommen ist er dann auch gleich


  :q 
Jo...stimmt, aber diese Methode hat sich nicht so sehr bewährt, da bei Oh-Nemos Händedruck hinterher kein Fisch mehr zum filletieren übrig war, sondern bestenfalls als "rubby-dubby" zu verwenden ist


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht wirklich mal wieder nach viel Spaß aus! :g
> Die Bilder und die Texte sind echt genial!
> 
> Hoffentlich klappt das nächsten Samstag auch :z



Da schliese ich mich an.
Was fürn schöner Thread #6 

R.R.


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> :q
> Jo...stimmt, aber diese Methode hat sich nicht so sehr bewährt, da bei Oh-Nemos Händedruck hinterher kein Fisch mehr zum filletieren übrig war, sondern bestenfalls als "rubby-dubby" zu verwenden ist


@ Vossi und Maddin,hab dem Burschen noch mal Leben eingehaucht,der wird Euch in paar Jahren mal die Fliege klauen :q
So mal gucken was die Canon so für Fotos geschossen hat.


Hier ein Teil der gutgelaunten Plümpioniken







Bully und Henne beim "Salzwassergespräch", im übrigem ist der Bully ein Spitzenangler,in der Jugend "Hochdekoriert" als Meeresangler :m







Michaels Profil in Grossenbroder Ostseenacht,oder der Mann der "Gold" dabei hat :q






Der Reisende mit seiner reizenden Begleitung IKEA S.Hatten zum Grillen kein Grillfleisch mehr bekommen,wurde halt ein Braten gekauft,fachmännisch zerlegt und auf dem Grill gegart.Legger #6






Na wer ist nun länger? Deiner oder meiner ???
Ne, Andy zeigt grad Michael und Dennis die Fotos auf der Digicam.


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

So,noch n paar Foddos :q

Steffen,der Mann aus den Bergen.Es gab keinen aber auch wirklich keinen Augenblick wo er nicht lachte.Der Sympatischste Hesse aller Zeiten.






Andy Thomsen im Drill 






Man nennt Ihn auch "Doubletten-Andy"
Im Hintergrund die "versoffene Molenbande"






Ein schöner Molen-Dorsch






Hat der Mann denn nie Frei.Andy bei der "Arbeit"







"broesel" bekommt nun Konkurenz.Andys neues Unterwassergehäuse.Nicht grade billig der Spass aber ein richtig geiles Teil.


----------



## Broesel (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Oh-Nemo...was machste...noch mehr Bilder, die einen ..und überhaupt... :c 

Och..mit Andys Gehäuse...ich denke nicht, dass ich Konkurrenz bekomme...ich denke eher, dass das AB nun durch noch mehr "interessante" Bilder bereichert wird. Denn so ein Teil erweitert den "Foto-Horizont" beim Angeln doch ganz erheblich... #6 Glückwunsch Andy... :m 
Andreas, hast die A75 schon vorher gehabt oder hast gleich eine " A75-Gehäuse-Kombi" bestellt?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Oh-Nemo...was machste...noch mehr Bilder, die einen ..und überhaupt... :c
> 
> Och..mit Andys Gehäuse...ich denke nicht, dass ich Konkurrenz bekomme...ich denke eher, dass das AB nun durch noch mehr "interessante" Bilder bereichert wird. Denn so ein Teil erweitert den "Foto-Horizont" beim Angeln doch ganz erheblich... #6 Glückwunsch Andy... :m
> Andreas, hast die A75 schon vorher gehabt oder hast gleich eine " A75-Gehäuse-Kombi" bestellt?



Moin Broesel
durch Deine schönen Fotos inspiriert habe ich mir die A 85 zugelegt, natürlich gleich mit orischinal UW Gehäuse. Möchte damit zwar nicht tauchen aber für den harten Einsatz am Wasser oder  im Nahkampf mit jägermeisterkleckernden Jörg`s macht sich das Gehäuse schnell bezahlt. Bin beeindruckt von den Fotos der Kamera und Möglichkeiten der manuellen Einstellmöglichkeiten. Ich kann sie besten Gewissens weiterempfehlen. Habe `ne Menge Fotos am Treffen gemacht, kommen später in`s board. 

Sorry, das ich so langsam schreibe, bin gerade dabei, bzw. hab schon damit angefangen den Rest vom Jägermeister zu eleminieren.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> für den harten Einsatz am Wasser oder  im Nahkampf mit jägermeisterkleckernden Jörg`s macht sich das Gehäuse schnell bezahlt.
> Sorry, das ich so langsam schreibe, bin gerade dabei, bzw. hab schon damit angefangen den Rest vom Jägermeister zu eleminieren.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


Moin Plöner :q
dann sei man froh das wir nur mit dem Huntingmaster kleckerten.
Aber Du hast es ja schon beim Plümpern kommen sehen :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



> Aber Du hast es ja schon beim Plümpern kommen sehen



Gesehen _und_ fotografiert. Ich sach nur Muschel mit Pxxxel :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Broesel (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Du hast es ja schon beim Plümpern kommen sehen :q



Öhm...was habt ihr da eigentlich gemacht? Das klingt ja schon sehr doppeldeutig...|kopfkrat 

Andreas,
zur A-Serie..ist wirklich schon erstaunlich, was Canon da für Möglichkeiten in das doch eher untere Preissegment für Digis bei guter Bildqualität reingebastelt hat... #6 
Und nun schwitz erstma den Gaumenkleister aus...   :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Gesehen _und_ fotografiert. Ich sach nur Muschel mit Pxxxel :q
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Iiiiihhhhr Schweeeeeinnneeee iiiihhhh!!! #6


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



> Das klingt ja schon sehr doppeldeutig...



...war ziemlich eindeutig :q kommt noch  



> Und nun schwitz erstma den Gaumenkleister aus...



... ein vierstöckigen hab ich noch |uhoh: 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



> Iiiiihhhhr Schweeeeeinnneeee iiiihhhh!!!



war nur ein Ferkel aus Ostholstein #h 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> ...war ziemlich eindeutig :q kommt noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na was da noch bei rauskommt.....
Hoffenlich hast Du den kleinen Schnörzel noch n büschen mit einen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm "bearbeitet" :q

So dann wolln wir mal das Bruttosozialprodukt Deutschlands mal wieder erhöhen und zur Arbeit fahren,bis nachher #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Habe mal die ersten Bilder entwickelt


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

die näxten...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

weiter geh`s...


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Meeeeeeeeer!!!!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

noch ein paar...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

ach ja, auf dem einen Bild kommen die Details   nicht so richtig rüber. 
Hier nochmal ein Ausschnitt...


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Na Jörg sein Nickname sagt es doch schon. "Nemo", mit anderen Worten bei ihm ist alles klein und er fängt nur kleine Fische. Der arme!!!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Soll ich euch mal was sagen ? 

Ihr seid ganz schön "gagga" :q :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich euch mal was sagen ?
> 
> Ihr seid ganz schön "gagga" :q :q




Wieso das denn??? Haben wir was falsch gemacht?  |wavey:  |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Verlegung auf die Mole...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Die ersten Fänge...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

weiter geht`s


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

fast fertig...


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Klasse Andi!!! Super Foto´s....... 
Dickes Kompli an die gesamte Plümpergemeinde! Dieser Tag mit euch hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht! Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Event.


----------



## elefant (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

An alle Fotografen:Vielen Dank,sind ja tolle Bilder!
(So langsam muß ich auch mal 'zu Potte' kommen mit 'ner Digicam)


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Klasse Bericht#6 
Best Of Photo In 2004#r


----------



## oh-nemo (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Na Jörg sein Nickname sagt es doch schon. "Nemo", mit anderen Worten bei ihm ist alles klein und er fängt nur kleine Fische. Der arme!!!!!


Hi Friends,
sind ja noch schöne Foddos reingekommen :q
@Dennis mein Appetit und Durst sind nicht klein :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Friends,
> sind ja noch schöne Foddos reingekommen :q
> @Dennis mein Appetit und Durst sind nicht klein :q




Na ich weiß nicht so recht. Manchmal sind Deine Augen größer als der Appetit. :q


----------



## Hendrik (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit euch  #6  - sollten wir auf jeden Fall mal wiederholen !! Gruß an alle !!!  #h


----------



## Bulli (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Ja war echt ein super Tag.(naja bis auf das Wetter)
Hoffe auch das wir das bald wiederholen.:q 
Danke nochmal für die tollen Fotos #6 
Bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin #h 
hatte noch was vergessen, wir hatten ja oft blanke Haken. Aber einen der Übeltäter konnten wir ja doch noch fangen. Ist das jetzt `ne Krabbe oder ein Krebs, oder was ;+


----------



## elefant (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Das ist eine Krabbe. - Auch Unzeug genannt (von mir *ggg*)


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Ich schmeiss mich weg Andreas #6  :q


----------



## elefant (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Die Kampfkrebse sehen so aus.


----------



## Medo (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

ne nä.......

wird ja immer besser hier!!!

gebt uns me(h)er!!!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Ach Jörg ( oh nemo ), das war übrigends die Krabbe, die Du gefangen hast. Und da es Dein Fang war habe ich die spaßeshalber :q  mit Deinen Augen und Deinem Mund versehen, siehst Du an der Krone links, hast doch hoffentlich nix dagegen gehabt oder ;+    :q  :q  #h 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Jörg ( oh nemo ), das war übrigends die Krabbe, die Du gefangen hast. Und da es Dein Fang war habe ich die spaßeshalber :q  mit Deinen Augen und Deinem Mund versehen, siehst Du an der Krone links, hast doch hoffentlich nix dagegen gehabt oder ;+    :q  :q  #h
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


Moin Andy,
hab mich schlappgelacht beim betrachten.
Mit meinen schöne Körperteilen hast Du "Frank-en-Stein" die arme Krabbe verschandelt #6
Wie soll das bloss noch enden mit uns....
Näxtes mal bin ich der Wattwurm???


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Na das scheint ja eine gelungene Veranstaltung gewesen zu sein. Und Spass hattet Ihr wohl auch reichlich


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



> Näxtes mal bin ich der Wattwurm???



Ok, brauche dann noch ein paar andere Detailaufnahmen von Dir, so zum kombinieren  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, brauche dann noch ein paar andere Detailaufnahmen von Dir, so zum kombinieren
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


Bekommen wir doch hin.
Hast Du denn n vernünftiges Macro-Objektiv ???

Hi Klaus, war echt klasse der Abend,selbt der Dauerregen hat uns nicht gestört.


----------



## Broesel (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

..ich war zwar selber nicht dabei...aber so nebenbei bemerkt, kleine Krebse haben bekanntlich auch große Brüder... |kopfkrat  :q 

@Andreas, ich habe mich auch mal eines deiner Bilder bedient..aber ich denke da es im selben Thread liegt, hast nichts dagegen.. #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

#6 ... Mensch Brösel....ändere doch mal Deine Bildüberschrift...nix Büx-Lüfter.... Bilder-Tüftler wär passender  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> ..ich war zwar selber nicht dabei...aber so nebenbei bemerkt, kleine Krebse haben bekanntlich auch große Brüder... |kopfkrat  :q
> 
> @Andreas, ich habe mich auch mal eines deiner Bilder bedient..aber ich denke da es im selben Thread liegt, hast nichts dagegen.. #h


Joerch,Du bist einfach GENIAL
Da bin ich ja noch mal eben mit dem Leben davon gekommen 
Ist ja doch nich so ungefährlich bei uns am Beach :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Null Problemo Broesel, spitzenmäßig gemacht #6 

Na hoffentlich bekommt unser Jörg keine Albträume  |uhoh:  bei den ganzen Mutantenkrabben :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Jörg Du solltest Dich ab und zu mal umschauen, ob Deine Luft rein ist, sonst erlebst Du den 05.12. nicht mehr!!!
Klasse gemacht Broesel! Ich werd mich auch mal an sowas versuchen.


----------



## Agalatze (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

meinen glückwunsch an euch alle ! da hattet ihr ja richtig spaß.
ich stand leider in presen und hatte weniger spaß.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (3. November 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin #h 
habe doch ganz vergessen den Gewinner von unserem Event bekanntzugeben, wir haben zwar nicht genau nachgemessen, aber hier isser nun, schaut nur wie stolz er war: Sein erster Angelpokal :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. November 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Sie nannten ihn auch "RonThompson"!


----------



## oh-nemo (3. November 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin #h
> habe doch ganz vergessen den Gewinner von unserem Event bekanntzugeben, wir haben zwar nicht genau nachgemessen, aber hier isser nun, schaut nur wie stolz er war: Sein erster Angelpokal :m


Hi Andy,geiler Pokal :q
......für den längsten....  wir haben doch garnicht auf Leng geangelt


----------



## Agalatze (3. November 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

jörch man !!! für den längsten ??? tse tse tse... was macht ihr nur für ein mist beim plümpern ? das erinnert ja schon fast an "pimpern" !


----------



## oh-nemo (3. November 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> jörch man !!! für den längsten ??? tse tse tse... was macht ihr nur für ein mist beim plümpern ? das erinnert ja schon fast an "pimpern" !


Moin Aga,
heute am tag des Mannes darf man ja n büschen von Pimp... ääähhhh Plümpern schnacken.
Weiss auch nicht warum A.T. mir den "pokal" verabreicht hat?
Er bekommt auch noch einen von mir :q
...ÜBERRASCHUNG....


----------



## Agalatze (3. November 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

hehe zu geil !!!
das wird ein spaß auf der forelle.
durch unsere feier werde ich wohl schon mit 2 promille dort ankommen


----------



## Reisender (3. November 2004)

*AW: Plümperolympiade im Oktober *

Moin, jungs

IKEA S  und meine wenigkeit sind wieder zuhause angekommen.

meine erste frage geht an *oh-nemo*!  was hast du mit meiner kleinen gemacht? #c #c (sie ist ja ganz vernarrt in dich) bitte gebe mir dein rezept.

meine zweite frage ist: gibt es noch eine mole die länger ist, wie die auf der wir waren?  (ich werde 40 jahre#h ):v 


meine dritte ist: wenn ich unseren grill bediene, könntet ihr bitte mit dem schreien warten (Fisch,Fisch) da ich mit dem essen gerade fertig war, und mußte alles warm halten, bis ihr eure fische und krabben von euren haken hattet.:q :q 

@all

ich möchte nicht prahlen aber ich habe über 100 dorsche zu verzeichnen. in zwei tagen:g :g :g  ab morgen abend gibt es einen bericht im *1. Saar -pfälzischen AB-Treffen * mit allen Detailles und fotos...:k   

uns hat das treffen sehr gut gefallen, und ich konnte wieder einmal meine kleine überzeugen das angler eine gemeinschafft sind, die spaß und humor besitzen.#h und dafür möchte ich mich bei euch allen bedanken#6 #6  

wir haben unsere zelte sehr früh abgebaut, aber nach 5 std. schlaff mußten wir einfach unsere rute einholen und uns ins bett begeben. (los um 15 Uhr Saarbrücken,  angekommen 00,30 Uhr im norden 800 KM einen reifen platzer auf der autobahn, weiter morgens nach Fehmarn und eine kleine schwedin im auto:q ) 

aber ihr wart spitze, und Kähte möchte das noch einmal#6 

mike+kähte


----------

